# Request for prayers



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Tomorrow I go for the results of my pet scan as I am two thirds through the chemo treatments and had surgery about a month ago.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Hope the results,are the best possible,


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

I will pray all goes well with your appt.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Sending prayers for good results.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Just sent out prayers for great results from your pet scan. Please be comforted to know so many are praying for you.


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope all goes wel.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Prayers for you and good results - the waiting for results is the worst!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Wishing you a very good report. Will be praying for you.

Linda


----------



## grannyfly81 (Feb 9, 2019)

Praying for good results


----------



## cilla (Nov 6, 2011)

Will be thinking about you and praying you get good news tomorrow.


----------



## carolynhi (Jan 4, 2016)

Prayer for good results.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers for good news on your results.....


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Prayers for a good report.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Prayers for you!


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks to everyone. Prayers really help I can feel the love


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Please post your results--in our thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## LibraryGal (Apr 25, 2016)

Praying for a good report from your scans and that you will be cancer free!


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Prayers that they will be free of any signs of the cancer


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for a good result.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

sunnygal said:


> Tomorrow I go for the results of my pet scan as I am two thirds through the chemo treatments and had surgery about a month ago.


I wish you the very best results. I've just finished my chemo and also got an all clear PET scan. Just some preventative radiotherapy left now.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts.
God Bless for good news...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bowie (Jan 6, 2014)

we all praying that GOD ALMIGHTY ---WILL --have mercy on you


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Sending you prayers for a good result. Will be thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Nigella (Jun 6, 2015)

.....so many unwell patients with this illness. The Bible tells us that God will eradicate all forms of sickness and sufferings on the whole earth, leaving us back as to the beginning of creation, with paradise conditions. 
Meanwhile, I do wish you well and I agree with an earlier comment about waiting on results...


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers all is good


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Sending prayers and good wishes for the best possible outcome!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope you get good news...


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Prayers said and hope for the best.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Prayers said


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

sunnygal said:


> Tomorrow I go for the results of my pet scan as I am two thirds through the chemo treatments and had surgery about a month ago.


Hopefully all will be well! Prayers said for good outcome!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Consider yourself surrounded by caring friends lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Consider yourself surrounded by caring friends lifting you up in prayer.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Thinking of you and wishing for the best!

Hazel


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Prayers for a good report.


----------



## luvkatz56 (Sep 8, 2018)

Sending prayers.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

good luck my prayers are with you!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

God Bless You and may the outcome only be good.


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

Prayers for your complete recovery.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

By Jesus stripes you are healed and Satan a liar. God created you perfect Gen 1:26. In His image ...perfect. 1Peter 2:24


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Am sending prayers that you have a good outcome.


----------



## hspirit_99 (Jun 25, 2012)

prayers


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

Sending prayers for excellent results. Also prayers for peace and courage.


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks so much. Test showed some activity but that could be from surgery.
Praise be.
No other cancers.
I am praying for you.


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks so much. The prayers did the job. No new cancer. 2more chemo.
I am getting one now.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

sunnygal said:


> Thanks so much. The prayers did the job. No new cancer. 2more chemo.
> I am getting one now.


That is great news! I finished my chemo and start my radiotherapy tomorrow. I am a little nervous.


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

You will do great. Chemo is worse. I had radiation for cancer 4yrs ago. You will sail through. I will be praying for you. I have ovarian but this time


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is good news, hope the treatment goes ok.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Prayers ????


----------

